# co2 drop checker to get ?



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

what is the best co2 drop checker for me to get ? those ebay things ship from like hong kong or somewhere - is red sea unit good ?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Check out Greenleaf Aquariums. They have a really nice dbl drop checker.
They have a forum on this site.

I've ordered from Fish_Street in Hong Kong both thru eBay and thru their website (I get CO2 ceramic disc diffusers) without any issues. They are so inexpensive and its the same stuff you will get by ordering it here thru a US company.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

really ? it just seems like shipping would take a long time from hong kong


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

those drop checkers do look nice - but are way overpriced IMO - $10 seems about right to me for one - sooooo - i may do the ebay thing after all


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

I also give a nod for Green Leaf Aquariums. Orlando is a stand-up guy and I have been more than happy every time I have done business with them. I'd rather spend my money(and even more of it) with someone who actively supports us, both the forum and community, as well as keeping the money in the right places. I got a Cal Aqua Labs checker(single) and love it.

Before I knew of GLA, ordered an ebay item. It took me 2 weeks to get my drop-checker when I ordered it from aquaticmagic on ebay. If I had known it would take as long as it did, as well as the issues they have cause others I would have never done such, and suggest you do not do business with them either. To make it short, they ship plants illegally overseas and several aquarists unknowingly ended up on the US gov's list of illegal importers.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I live in MA and the orders would arrive just shy of 2 weeks. They come postal mail.
http://www.fish-street.com/
You may get free shipping thru eBay if ordering 1st time around. His eBay name is Waterkei.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i just found way cool diy plans - for next to nothing - it will work as well as any other i think

http://www.aquahobby.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=50152


----------

